# Big Smiles :)



## Shelb1uk (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry I am not on here much these days, just never seem to have the time I used to 

Anyway this is just a lil post to say yah for everyone getting involved with setting up lots of meet ups up and down the UK. The more the better I say  And it's great to have lots of choice to go to for a D socials organiser such as meself!

Even if just two or three people can get together and support each other it makes a difference, it's really not about numbers.

Support really is everything in the crazy land of D, so keep em coming!

Lots of D Love...x x x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2011)

In the words of the Great Sage Smokey Robinson, I'll second that emotion! 

How about a Manchester meet - I know there are a few of you up there, and it seems to be an area of the country we haven't yet covered!


----------



## vince13 (Feb 28, 2011)

How about the South West sometime ?  We seem to be sparse down here but it's a long way to London to get to the meets and even harder to get up north.  Taunton, Exeter or even Bristol would be easier but that's me being selfish I know.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2011)

vince13 said:


> How about the South West sometime ?  We seem to be sparse down here but it's a long way to London to get to the meets and even harder to get up north.  Taunton, Exeter or even Bristol would be easier but that's me being selfish I know.



Yes, Taunton would be do-able for me, as suggested by Ellie here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=15425


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 28, 2011)

Manchester might be a good venue for us if it could be arranged. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 28, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Manchester might be a good venue for us if it could be arranged.
> 
> Rob



I'm all for a Manchester Meet - on my doorstep.

Folk can get trains into any of the main city centre stations  i think, Picadilly, Victoria etc.

I can look at places to meet / eat etc if you all like!! just need a date!!


----------



## macast (Feb 28, 2011)

I could get to Manchester on the train (although I've never done that journey before).... but not in school hols as I often look after my grandson 


ps.... has there been one in York?  that is near me


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2011)

I just popped in to check on my Circle D 3 year event to find a flurry of new meets all over the UK...u guys are awesome 

As a very active d meet organiser I am really excited to see so much activity....wooohoooo  x x x


----------



## macast (Mar 17, 2011)

did we throw the Manchester meet out of the window in favour of the York one?  or are we still looking at dates and venues for Manchester?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2011)

macast said:


> did we throw the Manchester meet out of the window in favour of the York one?  or are we still looking at dates and venues for Manchester?



I am still considering having two Forum birthday celebrations - one in London and one in Manchester - but that isn't until November. I think August is the earliest month now without a meet, but that doesn't mean people can't arrange one at any time!


----------

